# Unbelievable-Gunnies !



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I stopped at Gunnies in orem today to pick up new Magpull AR magazine I dont know to much about them just heard they are good mags, anyways they would'nt sell me one unless I bought a new AR or spent at least $100 in assesories! Something about people selling them for double on KSL. I'll never step foot in that store again ! and for what a $20 mag . what a bunch of idiots !


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The last time this crap happened Bill was in power. :roll:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Crooks! Crooks! Crooks......*

the above mentioned POS store must sell only to the homies, because they are the true bait and switch store.

I called on a KSL.com add and was told that they had two of them. Told them that I would be right over and hold one for me. Showed up thirty minutes latter and geuss what! They just sold the last one and had another one, but wanted another fifty bucks for it.

These people and their store are con artists and should be fined and shut down.....


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't want to condemn or defend Gunnies for their sales practices. What they probably should have done was stated some limitations/restrictions in their ad in order to exact a sales price. Doing so probably would have prevented the entire situation. I have always been treated fairly there, but have never been looking for things that are currently in very high demand. I did recently purchase an M&P40 from them and was very satisfied with the sale.

Back to the original topic, I once had a somewhat similar situation to this with another shop in SLC (about 20 years ago). I had gotten into purchasing once fired brass from "The Cop Shop" and one day found a large box of .223 brass. We reached a reasonable sale price after estimating the quantities and I was on my way. When I returned a couple months later, they refused to sell me any more .223 brass stating I had "loaded them up and sold them very cheap at the gun show" (which I had not and would even have been able to prove it to them). They refused to even talk with me about the situation. If we had been talking upwards of even 50k rounds, I would have understood their position. But we were only talking about 5-6k rounds (which I still had for a very hungry Mini-14).

Since they were "irrational" in their thinking and attitude toward me, I have refused to step foot through their door again.

My point is that "unethical" or "irrational" or "deceptive" sales tactics are not limited to any one store. Unfortunately, they are becoming more and more commonplace as stores struggle to stay afloat.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Do not like gimmicks!!!!!!*

I do not have time or money to play their games. This was not the first rodeo with this bunch of sniveling mice, but it is darn sure the last. I wrote the mouse turds an email on the last episode and even included the post on KSL.com. Got a smart @$$ remark back from them that they did not have to honor post made on KSL.com, because technically it dose not represent the store front. I guess the add that pops up while you are viewing their post technically does not represent the store either, so buyer beware these Aholes are going to be the first to close their doors due to dishonest stunts in a poor economy&#8230;&#8230;The words out&#8230;..Big


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sounds exactly like illegal bait and switch to me particularly in the case of the phone call. You should go beyond posting here, contact the state's dept of consumer...??? You would be amazed how some of these places jump even when just the receptionist from such an agency calls on official business. Worth a try to possibly even help avoid such problems for others, not to mention getting them an official complaint. Do it in writing to the state and Better Business Bureau. What is so stupid about this is that they continue selling at the same price, would I be mad if I sold you a car at the price that *I set* as its value and you sold it at a gain later?? Ridiculous!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Get Gephart


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, these guys sound terrible!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Best store in town! Never had a problem with them and they have been fair through our current crisis.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, they are seriously lacking in the customer service and marketing skills. I refuse to support those place based on previous bad experiences there. I am not surprized that they are trying to pull a bait and switch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sportsmans in Midvale has a ton of DPMS AR mags, just in case you are looking for one


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I was in there earlier this week. I have personally not had any problems with them, but I overheard a situation on this trip that kind of raised my eyebrows a little. I was at the gun counter and a gentleman approached one of the sales guys asking about price matching. Long story short, the sales guy said that they absolutely match anybody's price in Utah County. The guy presented a Cabela's ad and wanted them to match the price on some shotgun shells. The sales guy did the whole backpedaling thing and made a really p*** poor attempt of an explanation. Most guys there are usually nice too me but I didn't like this sales guy either, arrogant little bastige that acted like he ran the place. Kind of a shorter, chubby guy, messy brown hair, homely looking, early to mid twenties. There was a soldier in there wanting to buy a new Sig that this guy was really hassling too.

I hate to see service like that because they did have a lot of Cammenga mags, DSG mags, and PMags at a fair price. I'd like to feel good about shopping there but it sounds like they need to make some changes, like getting rid of that fat kid.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you ever wondered why all your new owners materials tell you that they come with two magazins and then you only get one when you purchase from Gunsuckers of Orem. Have you ever asked them to match prices with Van Wagenen's? Gunsuckers won't do it. When you buy a gun at Gunsuckers, they skim all the assesories and clips out and then try and sell them back to you at additional cost.

If you want to get screwed!!!! Buy from Gunsuckers of Orem they use KY!!!!

BIG


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Never bought anything at Gunnies. Every time I go in there the gun counter people act like it's a hassle to answer any of my questions or show me a firearm. I've always thought that it's cause I look young and they thought I didn't have money to buy. I almost bought a shotgun just to show that I was a serious customer but thought that their crappy coustumer service shouldn't be rewarded. Sucks for them cause I've gotten 3 guns at Van Wagenen's and always point people in their direction if they're shopping for guns. I'll never recommed Gunnies. If their service sucks before the sale I can only imagine what it's like after they've closed the deal and you have a problem.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

The best part over at Gunnies, is many of the guys have very limited knowledge regarding some of the guns they sell. A few years back they had one really knowledgeable guy that only worked weekends, since that time I've found they hardly know jack-squat about the guns and that's probably the way they act like they do. They're too afraid they might get asked a question they can't answer and look dumb instead of just arrogant. They do have primers though if you're in need of them.(at least as of last Friday)


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Their main man left and went to Cabela's. Now the owners son is running the joint. I bought a gun there and wondered about the one mag thing. I only shop at Norms now.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I like Gunnies! They sell real black powder, they sell reloading supplies, have decent prices, the sales people are friendly, usually have stuff in stock, and they are relatively close by. They might not be the 'authority' know it alls that other places pretend to be; if they don't know the answer to the question, they won't make something up just to look like they know everything. I have been happy that they have kept a decent inventory of more difficult to find items like 380 ammo, powder, 9mm ammo, pistol magazines, etc. I just like gun stores, all gun stores. I like some better than others, and they all have their good and not so good aspects.


----------

